# Might as well



## _aila

How does "might as well" translate to italian?

"If you have the time, you might as well give it a shot"
"You might as well watch the movie, given that you already bought it"
"We might as well pay the electricity now, so that we get a smaller bill"

I didn't really want to provide context, because I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to come up with good examples. But if it's required, I, ahem, might as well just do it. ;-)


----------



## kan3malato

_aila said:
			
		

> Ok:
> "If you have the time, you might as well give it a shot"
> "You might as well watch the movie, given that you already bought it"
> "We might as well pay the electricity now, so that we get a smaller bill"
> 
> I didn't really want to provide context, because I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to come up with good examples. But if it's required, I, ahem, might as well just do it. ;-)


My attempt... 
"You might as well watch the movie, given that you already bought it"
Tanto vale guardare il film,dato che lo hai già comprato
"We might as well pay the electricity now, so that we get a smaller bill"
Tanto vale pagare la bolletta elettrica ora,così che pagheremo di meno..(beneficeremo così di un minor costo)


----------



## lollipop

Ciao. La frase "might as well stick to whiskey..." come tradurla?
Va bene dire : potresti reggere così bene il whiskey?
Ciao e grazie.


----------



## Akire72

stick to vuol dire attaccarsi a con "puoi sempre attaccarti al whisky!


----------



## ElaineG

Akire72 said:


> Stick to vuol dire attaccarsi a con "puoi sempre attaccarti al whisky!


 
Stick to can mean attaccarsi (as in the paper was stuck to the wall with glue).

But in this context stick to means something like "rimanere con".

Ex.:  (A has been drinking whiskey all night.)

B:  Can I get you something  else to drink?  Maybe a coffee?

A:  Might as well stick to whiskey.

(Mi perdonate l'inglese ma mi sono appena svegliata).


----------



## giaco1978

ok I m not satisfied about as might as well come Tanto vale che, visto che and so on.Are there other expression available Or we have to narrow our mind.Let us explore...

by by


----------



## lsp

giaco1978 said:


> ok I m not satisfied about as might as well come Tanto vale che, visto che and so on.Are there other expression available Or we have to narrow our mind.Let us explore...
> 
> by by


Do you have a specific example where these translation attempts fit poorly?


----------



## raffaella

_aila said:


> Ok:
> "If you have the time, you might as well give it a shot" > Se hai tempo *puoi anche* provarci.
> "You might as well watch the movie, given that you already bought it" > *Possiamo anche* vedere il film visto che lo hai già comprato.
> "We might as well pay the electricity now, so that we get a smaller bill" > *Possiamo anche* pagare subito la bolletta, così ci fanno uno sconto


 
I have nothing against "tanto vale" but I don't think it would fit in the first example, maybe because it has a negative connotation (you are dissatisfied with something but accept it nonetheless, you settle for something less than you expected or wished).
I think "potere anche + verb" is suitable for all occasions, even though I might chose something different depending on the context (I would use "tanto vale" in the second example).

Hope this helps,

Raffaella


----------



## giaco1978

Visto che sono un barbone ,non mi lavo!
Sono un barbone ,tanto vale che non mi lavo.

I don't think  Might as well  fit this kind expression but I can change my mind with a demonstration!


----------



## raffaella

giaco1978 said:


> visto che sono un barbone ,non mi lavo!
> sono un barbone ,tanto vale che non mi lavo.
> 
> I don't think Might as well fit this kind expression but I can change my mind with a demonstration!


 
I might as well not shower at all since you think I'm a dirty old skunk (please forgive my free translation  )


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Pensavo di fare i compiti domani' ma visto che ho un po' di tempo ora, tanto vale che comincio di/a farli subito. E' giusto con "tanto vale che" ?

I was going to do my homework tomorrow but since I have some time now, I might as well start doing it right away.


----------



## laurentius67

SweetSoulSister said:


> Pensavo di fare i compiti domani ma visto che ho un po' di tempo ora, tanto vale che cominci a farli subito. E' giusto con "tanto vale che" ?
> 
> I was going to do my homework tomorrow but since I have some time now, I might as well start doing it right away.



yes  tanto vale che is correct


----------



## raffaella

SweetSoulSister said:


> Pensavo di fare i compiti domani' ma visto che ho un po' di tempo ora, tanto vale che cominc*io* (subjunctive) di/ *a* farli subito. E' giusto con "tanto vale che" ?
> 
> I was going to do my homework tomorrow but since I have some time now, I might as well start doing it right away.


 
Yes, you can certainly use "tanto vale" here.

Raffaella


----------



## Grtngs

Ciao a tutti
Ho sentito in una canzone "we might as well be strangers" ed il contesto è quello di due persone che non si amano più come una volta e stanno diventando estranei. Qui tanto vale non funziona. Come si può tradurre?

Grazie
G


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Grtngs said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ho sentito in una canzone "we might as well be strangers" ed il contesto è quello di due persone che non si amano più come una volta e stanno diventando estranei. Qui tanto vale non funziona. Come si può tradurre?
> 
> Grazie
> G


 

Cosa ne dici di: "potremmo benissimo essere due estranei" ?  Non mi convince molto ed attendo commenti.


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Grtngs said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ho sentito in una canzone "we might as well be strangers" ed il contesto è quello di due persone che non si amano più come una volta e stanno diventando estranei. Qui tanto vale non funziona. Come si può tradurre?
> 
> Grazie
> G


Ciao Grtngs,

Qui', siamo "amici" in senso tecnico, ma non siamo veri amici. Diciamo tra di noi che siamo amici, ma in realita' siamo strangers (ad esempio perche' ora parliamo solamente alle cose stupide come il clima, ect..), quindi sarebbe meglio se dicessimo la verita' e forse sarebbe meglio se non ci parlassimo piu'. "We might as well be strangers".


----------



## giaco1978

Giannaclaudia said:


> Cosa ne dici di: "potremmo benissimo essere due estranei" ?  Non mi convince molto ed attendo commenti.



I suggest   "Tanto vale essere  estranei  "  in questo contesto ,tornare a diventare estranei. Per estensione potremmo tradurre :"tanto vale che torniamo ad essere due estranei".


----------



## nexus

Mi viene in mente di tradurre as well con anche.
Potresti anche guardarlo, il film, dato che l'hai già comprato
Potremmo anche essere estranei (dato che ci comportiamo come tali)


----------



## Grtngs

Giannaclaudia said:


> Cosa ne dici di: "potremmo benissimo essere due estranei" ?  Non mi convince molto ed attendo commenti.



Ciao GiannaC. mi sembra che il tuo suggerimento sia perfetto!

Grazie
G


----------



## raffavita

Mi viene da sciogliere un po' la frase, senza doverla spiegare perché si capisca e perché in italiano suoni più morbida. Però potrei sbagliarmi.
Interpretazione meno letterale, ma con lo stesso significato: "E' quasi come se fossimo due estranei."
Raffavita.

Credo che la frase sipossa sciogliere in italiano anche così: "E' come se fossimo due estranei." Nel senso che lo sembriamo e ci potrebbero scambiare come tali. E' libera, però mi sembra che mantenga il significato e in italiano è meno rigida.


----------



## Sakty

Hello,

I read the forum about this subject "might", but i am stil not sure.

"I might as well give up" 

what would this be in italian?

thanks.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Potrei anche arrendermi
ciao


----------



## Bhuntun

Sakty said:


> Hello,
> 
> I read the forum about this subject "might", but i am stil not sure.
> 
> "I might as well give up"
> 
> what would this be in italian?
> 
> thanks.


 
It would be: _Potrei anche arrendermi_.

Not sure about the exact meaning of give up, as you didn't put any context, but this should be close.

Cheers


----------



## lateshow

*C*iao a tutti, come traduco questo might as well 
"She rang the bell again, thinking she *might as well* be waiting for some little Victorian maid ninety years dead to get up from her grave and answer the door"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lateshow said:


> *C*iao a tutti, come traduco questo might as well
> "she rang the bell again, thinking she *might as well* be waiting for some little victorian maid ninety years dead to get up from her graveand answer the door"



Puoi controllare lo spelling per favore?
Ci sono un po' di errorini..puoi editare il tuo primo post.


----------



## lateshow

Paulfromitaly said:


> Puoi controllare lo spelling per favore?
> Ci sono un po' di errorini..puoi editare il tuo primo post.


 
fatto...o meglio, nn ho trovato molti errori, ma ho copiato pari pari dal libro!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Suonò nuovamente il campanello, pensando che tanto valeva aspettare che qualche piccola cameriera vittoriana..


----------



## TimLA

"She rang the bell again,
thinking she *might as well* be waiting
for some little Victorian maid ninety years dead
to get up from her grave and answer the door"


Ciao Lateshow!

Non credo che il senso di "might as well" nella tua frase sia lo stesso di cui parlano sopra.

Riscrivo la parte in questione in inglese:

She rang the bell again, thinking that she might be waiting...
She rang the bell again, thinking that she could be waiting...
She rang the bell again, thinking that she could also be waiting...

Perchió, forse in italiano sarebbe più facile...qualcosa tipo:
Di nuovo suonava il campanello, e pensava che potesse aspettare...
Di nuovo suonava il campanello, pensando che aspetterebbe...
????
Ma veramente non so...


----------



## lateshow

TimLA said:


> "She rang the bell again,
> thinking she *might as well* be waiting
> for some little Victorian maid ninety years dead
> to get up from her grave and answer the door"
> 
> 
> Ciao Lateshow!
> 
> Non credo che il senso di "might as well" nella tua frase sia lo stesso di cui parlano sopra.
> 
> Riscrivo la parte in questione in inglese:
> 
> She rang the bell again, thinking that she might be waiting...
> She rang the bell again, thinking that she could be waiting...
> She rang the bell again, thinking that she could also be waiting...
> 
> Perchió, forse in italiano sarebbe più facile...qualcosa tipo:
> Di nuovo suonava il campanello, e pensava che potesse aspettare...
> Di nuovo suonava il campanello, pensando che aspetterebbe...
> ????
> Ma veramente non so...


 
grazie davvero!
ora la sparo grossa...e se fosse qualcosa tipo "...pensando che al massimo stesse aspettando una vecchia...."?  assolutamente no?


----------



## wussta

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei sapere come si dice in italiano *"might as well" *(there is nothing to do so I might as well go to bed)

Grazie


----------



## minoski

Tanto vale che.. (non c'è niente da fare, tanto vale che me ne vada a letto)

Ciao


----------



## underhouse

Non c'è niente da fare, quindi _posso anche_ andare a letto.
Non c'è niente da fare, quindi _tanto vale_ _che_ vada a letto.


----------



## wussta

Vi ringrazio tutti e due 

Pero' underhouse non credo che la tua prima frase abbia lo stesso senso della frase idiomatica 'might as well' in inglese, grazie tuttavia


----------



## pocketrockets

Qualcuno sa come si può tradurre questa frase:
so you might as well let him
Il contesto è un tavolo da poker


----------



## AkiraYugen

A me suona molto bene "conviene che", quindi I/you/she/he might as well sarà Mi/ti/le/gli conviene che ... . Che ve ne pare?


----------



## Verse

***NUOVA DOMANDA***
Da un romanzo statunitense per ragazzi:
"If you love someone, if someone loved you, if they taught you to write and made it so you could speak, how can you do
nothing at all? You might as well take their words out of the dirt and try to snatch them from the wind. Because once you love, it is gone. You love and you cannot call it back."

In questo caso, mi pare che "tanto varrebbe" e simili non siano traduzioni adatte, che ne pensate?

Contesto: Si tratta di un romanzo distopico ambientato in una società totalitaria. La protagonista è in cerca del suo innamorato, portato chissà dove dalle autorità. Il ragazzo, in passato, le aveva insegnato a scrivere (in questa società immaginaria, la scrittura è stata messa al bando). 

Un tentativo:

"Se ami qualcuno, se qualcuno ti ha amato, insegnandoti a scrivere e dandoti voce, come puoi restare con le mani in mano? Tanto varrebbe [???] cercare le sue parole nella polvere e nel vento. Perché quando ami, è finita. Dall'amore non si torna indietro".


----------



## rino delbello

Salve, ho visto i vari thread su might as well, ma non sono riuscito a trovare il significato di ''might as well'' in questo contesto : si tratta di una frase singola che sto cercando di tradurre. Ho comunque dato una mia versione di traduzione, ma non so se è corretta. la frase è la seguente :  Shall we go and see Fred? Ok, might as well.   Io ho tradotto ''might as well'' con ''si potremmo''.  Voi che ne dite?


----------



## framo

rino delbello said:


> Salve, ho visto i vari thread su might as well, ma non sono riuscito a trovare il significato di ''might as well'' in questo contesto : si tratta di una frase singola che sto cercando di tradurre. Ho comunque dato una mia versione di traduzione, ma non so se è corretta. la frase è la seguente :  Shall we go and see Fred? Ok, might as well.   Io ho tradotto ''might as well'' con ''si potremmo''.  Voi che ne dite?


Eh, ma il problema è che non hai dato alcun tipo di contesto... si potrebbe anche tradurre con "si, già che ci siamo" oppure "si, tanto vale", e sono tre traduzioni dalle diverse sfumature di significato. Dipende dalla situazione...


----------



## rino delbello

purtroppo si tratta di una frase singola presa da un libro di grammatica, dove si spiega la regola di might seguito da as well, solo però che ''tanto vale che/possiamo anche'' non mi sembra una traduzione corretta in questo contesto. Si, la tua proposta ''si, già che ci siamo'' sembra stare bene. Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri, grazie comunque framo


----------



## Akire72

Secondo me qui significa:
Potresti addirittura ritrovarti a cercare le sue parole nella polvere.


----------



## Verse

Akire72 said:


> Secondo me qui significa:
> Potresti addirittura ritrovarti a cercare le sue parole nella polvere.



In effetti...


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Scusa, rispondevo a verse. Nel tuo caso direi:
> Andiamo a trovare Fred? Ma sì, perché no?


Sì, anche se quel _might as well_ sottintende "visto che non c'è nient'altro da fare", per cui credo che "tanto vale" andrebbe meglio.


----------



## Akire72

"Tanto vale" non mi piace molto. Mettiamo che due stiano discutendo su cosa fare e sanno che il loro amico Fred è a casa (magari malato) allora dicono: "Andiamo a trovare Fred?" Qui "tanto vale" suona molto brutto. In questo contesto lo tradurrei: "Ma sì dai, perché no?" se sono in zona magari direi: "visto che siamo qui/visto che ci siamo" (potremmo anche andare, che ci costa?)


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> "Tanto vale" non mi piace molto. Mettiamo che due stiano discutendo su cosa fare e sanno che il loro amico Fred è a casa (magari malato) allora dicono: "Andiamo a trovare Fred?" Qui "tanto vale" suona molto brutto. In questo contesto lo tradurrei: "Ma sì dai, perché no?" se sono in zona magari direi: "visto che siamo qui/visto che ci siamo" (potremmo anche andare, che ci costa?)


Ripeto, _might as well_ non corrisponde esattamente a _sì, dai, perché no?_  Non è una risposta per nulla entusiasta o positiva, indica sempre una qualche tipo di rassegnazione....suona brutto anche in inglese, ti posso assicurare.

And just for the record, tradurrei anche la frase di Verse (You might as well take their words out of the dirt)
con "tanto varrebbe". Le altre soluzioni proposte non rendono l'espressione _might as well_.


----------



## Akire72

Ma tanto vale non significa nulla qui, non si dice. Tanto meno "tanto varrebbe" nella frase di verse. "Tanto varrebbe cercare le sue parole nella polvere e cercare di strapparle al vento" non ha senso per me.


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Ma tanto vale non significa nulla qui, non si dice. Tanto meno "tanto varrebbe" nella frase di verse. "Tanto varrebbe cercare le sue parole nella polvere e cercare di strapparle al vento" non ha senso per me.


Non si dice a Firenze, forse? Guarda questo thread....


----------



## rino delbello

London ma quindi might as well si traduce con tanto vale o tanto varrebbe? Mi sto confondendo, help me


----------



## london calling

rino delbello said:


> London ma quindi might as well si traduce con tanto vale o tanto varrebbe? Mi sto confondendo, help me



_Might as well_ si traduce con "tanto vale". Avevo detto io "tanto varrebbe" perché il testo proposto da Verse era tutto al passato, ma se voi native dite che non si dice, be', non si dice, basta.


----------



## Akire72

Dunque, riflettiamo. Situazione. Vedo un oggetto da 500 euro ma non lo compro perché come regalo mi sembra caro. Trovo un oggetto da 400 e lo compro. Poi torno a casa e mio marito dice: Ho comprato questo come regalo. 80 euro, magari lo aggiungiamo al tuo. A quel punto io dico: "Beh, allora tanto valeva che avessi comprato l'oggetto da 500! Per 20 euro in più..."
Nel caso dell'amico Fred, si direbbe se... "siamo in zona, tanto vale andare da Fred". Nel caso di verse invece io qua might lo vedo come modale ->*poresti *e as well->*anche. 

*Es. tratto dal Ragazzini cartaceo: You might as well tell me a story: potresti anche arccontarmi una storia.


----------



## rino delbello

Capisco....però might è un condizionale, potrebbe anche voler dire ''tanto varrebbe'' in alcuni contesti, secondo me hai ragione tu


----------



## Akire72

Sì certo che in alcuni contesti significa "tanto vale" o "tanto varrebbe" a seconda del tempo della reggente, questo non lo mette in dubbio nessuno. Nella frase di verse, siccome era una condizionale, va messo al condizionale com ha giustamente fatto LC.


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Nel caso dell'amico Fred, si direbbe se... "siamo in zona, tanto vale andare da Fred". Nel caso di verse invece io qua might lo vedo come modale ->*poresti *e as well->*anche. Non sono d'accordo. Dal contesto si capisce che non è quello il significato.
> *Es. tratto dal Ragazzini cartaceo: You might as well tell me a story: potresti anche arccontarmi una storia.



Beh, allora tanto valeva che avessi comprato l'oggetto da 500!
_I might as well have bought that (crystal vase) that cost €500!
_

Riguardo alla "traduzione" del Ragazzini: dovrei vedere la frase in contesto ben preciso. Così mi pare incompleta e senza significato, o quasi. Non so:

The TV isn't working, mummy, so you might as well tell me a story (the sort of child I'd choke!)
_Non funziona la TV, mamma, per cui tanto vale che mi racconti una favola.

_You might as well tell me a story because I won't believe anything you say after all the lies you've told me
_Tanto vale che mi racconti una storia (_intesa come palla_) perché in ogni caso non ti credo più visto tutte le bugie che mi hai raccontato
_

Io mi fermo qui. Sicuramente interverrà qualche altro madrelingua prima o poi.


----------



## Akire72

> Nel caso dell'amico Fred, si direbbe se... "siamo in zona, tanto vale andare da Fred". Nel caso di verse invece io qua might lo vedo come modale ->*poresti *e as well->*anche. Non sono d'accordo. Dal contesto si capisce che non è quello il significato.
> *



Allora aiutami a capire il significato, perché evidentemente c'è qcs che mi sfugge.



london calling said:


> Non si dice a Firenze, forse? Guarda questo thread....


Non fraintendermi, Jo. Si dice e ccome, e in alcuni casi come quello del thread che linki, è la traduzione perfetta. Non mi suona bene in questi due casi. Del resto il "tanto vale" in italiano può essere tarnquillamente sostituito da "potresti/puoi anche..." (se mi devi parlare così, puoi anche non parlarmi proprio/tanto vale non mi parli proprio!"


----------



## Verse

london calling said:


> tradurrei anche la frase di Verse (You might as well take their words out of the dirt)
> con "tanto varrebbe". Le altre soluzioni proposte non rendono l'espressione _might as well_.



Anche io avevo tradotto così. Ma ero molto in dubbio, perché il risultato non ha molto senso. Non capisco se è una sensazione o se, anche in inglese, si tratta di una frase un po' "poetica", senza troppo significato...


----------



## london calling

Verse said:


> Anche io avevo tradotto così. Ma ero molto in dubbio, perché il risultato non ha molto senso. Non capisco se è una sensazione o se, anche in inglese, si tratta di una frase un po' "poetica", senza troppo significato...


_Might/may as well_ in sé come espressione non è poetica, anzi. L'usiamo tutti i giorni. E continuo a pensare che nel tuo caso il significato è quello che ho detto, perché _might/may as well_ è un'espressione idiomatica che letteralmente si può tradurre con "potresti anche", ma di fatto significa "tanto vale".

Akire, è difficile spiegare una cosa che io "sento". _May/might as well_ come espressione in inglese è negativa: è un ripiego, è un rassegnarsi, è accettare (malvolontieri) un compromesso, il senso è "ok, se non ci sono altre opzioni...". 

Verse, nella "tua" frase io così la intendo. La riporto qui (per comodità!):

_If you love someone, if someone loved you, if they taught you to write and made it so you could speak, how can you do nothing at all? You might as well take their words out of the dirt and try to snatch them from the wind. Because once you love, it is gone. You love and you cannot call it back."

_Io capisco così la frase:

Se ami qualcuno, se ti amasse qualcuno, se quel qualcuno ti insegnasse a scrivere e facesse in modo che tu potessi/sapessi parlare, come puoi non fare nulla/non agire? Tanto varrebbe "far uscire le loro parole dal terreno" (_farle volare via_, forse?) e tentare di rubarle al vento. Perché nel momento che ammetti il tuo amore già non c'è più. Tu ami, ma non puoi farlo tornare indietro.

Non "potresti anche" (che può avere un senso positivo) quindi, ma _tanto vale/varrebbe_ , che non è proprio la stessa cosa. Il fatto di "togliere" le parole dal terreno e cercare di rubarle al vento non è visto come una cosa positiva. Anzi, è visto come un'azione inutile, che "tanto vale" fare (nel senso che non serve).

Ragazze, non so spiegarvelo meglio, sorry.


----------



## Akire72

Grazie Jo. Credo di aver capito più o meno cosa vuoi dire. Cerco di parafrasare quello che hai tradotto, per capire se ho capito bene. Correggimi se sbaglio:

Quando ami e sei riamato non puoi/riesci a non fare nulla. E' inutile come tirar fuori le loro parole dal terreno e tentare di rubarle al vento. Perché nel momento in cui ami, è andata. Ami, e non puoi tirarti indietro.


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Grazie Jo. Credo di aver capito più o meno cosa vuoi dire. Cerco di parafrasare quello che hai tradotto, per capire se ho capito bene. Correggimi se sbaglio:



Guardiamo un pezzo alla volta. Anch'io ho dovuto interpretare il significato in alcuni punti, non è mica molto chiaro.

_Quando ami e sei riamato non puoi/riesci a non fare nulla._ Qui il senso è più "come fai a non fare nulla"?

_E' inutile come tirar fuori le loro parole dal terreno e tentare di rubarle al vento._ Sì, ma dovresti anche includere nella traduzione la parte che viene subito prima (_if they taught you to write and made it so you could speak_), perché secondo me già non è proprio chiarissimo capire che cosa intende l'autore.

_Perché nel momento in cui ami, è andata._ E l'amore che è "andato".

_Ami, e non puoi tirarti indietro. _Io capisco invece che non puoi richiamare il tuo amore: una volta che è andato, è andato.

Ditemi il titolo del libro così evito di leggerlo!


----------



## Ely79

london calling said:


> Ripeto, _might as well_ non corrisponde esattamente a _sì, dai, perché no?_  Non è una risposta per nulla entusiasta o positiva, indica sempre una qualche tipo di rassegnazione....suona brutto anche in inglese, ti posso assicurare.


Scusate se aggiungo altra carne al fuoco... ho imparato questo e me lo sto "stampando in testa". 

Quindi se dovessi dire a un BE/AE native "Posso mandare un taxi a recuperarvi in aeroporto; altrimenti potreste anche noleggiare un'auto" *NON *DOVRO' assolutamente tradurre "altrimenti potreste anche" come "you _might as well_" perchè il significato sarebbe completamente differente dall'italiano "potreste anche" e suonerebbe brutto. Giusto?


----------



## fitter.happier

Ely79 said:


> Quindi se dovessi dire a un BE/AE native "Posso mandare un taxi a recuperarvi in aeroporto; altrimenti potreste anche noleggiare un'auto" *NON *DOVRO' assolutamente tradurre "altrimenti potreste anche" come "you _might as well_" perchè il significato sarebbe completamente differente dall'italiano "potreste anche" e suonerebbe brutto. Giusto?



Giusto. Se stai presentando un'altra possibilità, allora forse è meglio: _alternatively,_ _you *may also* rent a car_.


----------



## london calling

Ely79 said:


> Quindi se dovessi dire a un BE/AE native "Posso mandare un taxi a recuperarvi in aeroporto; altrimenti potreste anche noleggiare un'auto" *NON *DOVRO' assolutamente tradurre "altrimenti potreste anche" come "you _might as well_" perchè il significato sarebbe completamente differente dall'italiano "potreste anche" e suonerebbe brutto. Giusto?



You might/may as well rent a car?! 

Mi fa piacere che sono riuscita a farmi capire: mi sa che ti sei evitata una di quelle figuracce....!


----------



## Giorgia X

Confermo che la migliore traduzione di we might as well è : tanto vale che + verbo al congiuntivo, non all'indicativo. Ciao a tutti voi


----------



## lolligagger

Grtngs said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ho sentito in una canzone "we might as well be strangers" ed il contesto è quello di due persone che non si amano più come una volta e stanno diventando estranei. Qui tanto vale non funziona. Come si può tradurre?
> 
> Grazie
> G



Per tutti gli effetti potremmo essere estranei. 
Per quanto vale potremmo essere estranei.


----------



## Teerex51

lolligagger said:


> *Per *tutti gli effetti potremmo essere estranei.
> *Per quanto* vale potremmo essere estranei.


I'm sorry Lolli, neither suggestion is actually correct.  Suitable translations were offered as far back as Page 1. Did you read this whole thread?


The first Italian idiom you quoted actually goes _*a tutti gli effetti,*_ but I wouldn't choose it, since the register is too formal.
The other idiom is *tanto vale* or (in this particular case) *tanto varrebbe* _[essere due estranei]_. No such idiom as _per quanto vale_.


----------

